# Destino España TV programme on Galicia



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Did anybody else see this last night? It was great, especially the shepherd from Ghana ... And the glorious Islas Cies, like a Caribbean island. Must go back there some day!

Destino: España, Extranjeros en España - Web oficial - RTVE.es


----------

